# S Gauge Streetcar-Trolley



## bobbill

Have been a lurker here for a few months...old HO detail modeler and John Allen fan...sort of gone tinplate with my old AF set plus a few additions. I have an old Varney 'Jones 10er most would drool over, which I completed in '55 and stored since. 

Never really did the layout thing...and, to be truthful, sailed or hunted or fished, more than did train stuff most of the the time, which may have been a mistake.

Went on line long ago, to find S gauge trolley or parts and surprised to find basically "nothing."

So, decided to cobble a S-gauge trolley (St Louis Chicago Surface Line) from Bowser 2-rail DC O-gauge Brill parts and spare AF car parts as foundation.

Am planning to use altered 360 diesel frame, over old AC AF diesel drive, with reverser and dummy second truck. May use old Bowser side frames on trucks...eye-candy, and shortened Pittman trolley poles...all seem close enough to S-gauge, may pull it off.

I have been to most of the sites listed here and other places and learned much, but there are always some lingering tricks etc.

Anyone tried it?


----------



## AmFlyer

It sounds like a challenging undertaking. You are way beyond anything I would personally attempt. I purchased some 1/50 scale Corgi PCC trolleys and then bought the S gauge power chassis that were made by Pa. Heritage Models to fit the Corgi bodies. While not 1/64 scale they are passable for a high rail layout.


----------



## DonR

As a streetcar fan I look forward to seeing the result of
the work. That sounds interesting.


Are you saying it is to be a Chicago PCC? They were the longest
built, many by Pullman.

Don


----------



## flyernut

Don't forget to add pictures as you do it.. Love pictures!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## bobbill

*S-Gauge Streetcar*

I will post pics...

I was going to do the PCC Corgi mix but the high body put me off then...but still kewl.

Actually, the project is simpler than it looks, using bits and pieces and some planning, with epoxy and screws...Bowser and some other outfits used O and S parts freely, and I did find old interior frame to hang the motor and trucks from...now to find some Bowser Brill doors...

One thing...will not be perfect replica, but will run around and take youngster handling, and be S-Gauge runner.

Am planning to make an S-gauge Bobber caboose also, Short 4 wheeler, using cast away shells, just because...same thing...will toss in pics of that also...no motor, but looking for old Kemtron lanterns for top of cupola.


----------



## bobbill

Up date...I am patiently awaiting items to show up on the great garage sale site, and will post the parts when all accumulated. For both projects, streetcar/trolley and the bobber caboose, I have not searched for used "good" rolling stock, but wrecked stuff, like shells and parts from salvaged items for obvious reasons. When the foo hits, will publish pics, if I can...but now I see this site seems to have limited pic publishing capabilities.


----------



## bobbill

Update. Slow going, between some custom work, waiting for certain parts and doing spring stuff.

I ended up getting beat up AF yellow Franklin coach and fitting as I go. Using flooring for one bobber caboose noted below. 

The big challenge is powering, as the orig Bowser motor is too large, so acquired AF diesel motor and trucks to power and will insert into the Franklin car, using cast off diesel frame and appropriate fasteners. 

Interesting, but Bowser O gauge Brill parts fit with a little fiddling for ends. 

Am also building three bobber cabooses too and when I figure out how to post pics, will do so or provide link.

Using photo guides for CSL street car and two types of bobber cabooses. So far, so good. Cabooses coupler selections will be interesting.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Hope to see the photos when finished, I would like to add a trolley to a future layout myself.


----------



## bobbill

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Hope to see the photos when finished, I would like to add a trolley to a future layout myself.


Will do. Sort of picky but dooable. I figure tinplate will have to do. Patiently locate old Franklin car, and, if you can beat up Bowser Brill unit in O...it will offer ends with supports top and bottom and a diesel engine frame to attach the motor and non-motorized truck to with standard clips etc.

Job entails some filing, and sanding off metal using sanding disk or a vibrating tool with cutter of some sort. (I use Sears thingy). Some wood might help to make added doors and maybe roof flooring, even walkway and fill gaps between Franklin roof and the car sides, after Bowser ends are added.

By that time I will detail and have pics. You can also PM me, if I cannot publish pics here.


----------



## DonR

If you have your pics in your computer folder it is 
very simple to post pics in a thread.

When in the 'compose' screen look in the
middle of the icons above. You'll see a paper
clip. Click on that. You'll get a sub menu with
a list of BROWSE. Click on one of them and you'll
be taken to YOUR computer picture folder. You select
the ones you want by clicking open. 
When you have added all you want, click on UPLOAD.
That will show the file names of your pictures. X out
of that screen. Again click on the paper clip and
at the bottom of the new screen click on all.

Your picture files will be inserted in your post.
They will automatically display when you Click on
SUBMIT reply.

Don


----------



## bobbill

Don, Thanks. Will give it another go. Couldn't get it to work last try.


----------



## AmFlyer

While we are waiting for some progress pictures on the interesting build here are two of my Pittsburgh Railways PCC running on my Christmas layout.


----------



## bobbill

Pics, if they take.

The pending streetcar, using AF Franklin pass car as base and the three bobbers.

Note the Franklin roof has had end-corners rounded already. Used sanding disk...plastic melts and needs to be peeled off disk.

I used Bowser O gauge Brill throwaway car, to use ends, after I removed the inner door brass pieces. Will likely add more door.

The areas immediately behind the Franklin need to be smoothed so the end pieces can be attached.

You will note the center of the Franklin car, with ends removed and joined to form floor of bobber on right. Just a whim as I had only 3 AF caboose ladder assys to use.

I know the trucks are too wide wheel to wheel on length etc, but only way to use the AF diesel motor and truck...the frame in foreground has not been drilled and shortened as yet, to anchor trucks etc.

The cabooses used were part of a batch I bought on eBay, just shells, which I carefully sawed and reglued to shorten.

I will use couple-three pass car trucks, one on each, but have not determined couplers as yet.

The PCC looks good. 

My car might be a bit large for CSL streetcar, but what the hey?


----------



## AmFlyer

Now I see what you are doing to build the trolley. It should look really good. You are correct in that it will be slightly oversize. Compared to the 1/50th Corgi it will look right on scale.


----------



## flyernut

super cool.. I like those bobbers!


----------



## bobbill

Dang, Forgot to add and show. I bought some scribbed balsa and made window cutouts for each bobber...pia job...plan to epoxy to sides and add frames to windows and two of the center cupula bobbers will hold the truck using Adcock lamp epoxied to brass tube that will travel to truck...will not go too far to detail as with my HO to keep tinplate motif and not wince when grandson plays.


----------



## bobbill

Here are the bobbers. All built from AF cabooses. One full is shown to contrast. One does not have ends, need one more to finish. Looks to put away for rainy day etc.

Have not begun streetcar assembly, spring is here and sailing is first, and yard, of course.

Detailing is all ad hoc. Pure experiment. Did some HO detailing years ago when John Allen was the rave-on dude and the two or three items looked real enough, but AF is more tinplate, so not as particular.


----------



## longle

Is this what you need?


----------



## bobbill

Yes, those are the thingies. Don't know what they are called, ends?

How is it some pics publish as photos, others are links?


----------



## longle

I store my own images and post a direct IMG link in the post.

Send me your address and I'll mail the ends to you if you want them.


----------



## AmFlyer

You are probably leaving out the last step in the photo posting process. After the images are selected and uploaded you need to click on the paperclip a second time to insert the image rather than just the link. I always also preview the post to double check that I have the text and images in the right relationship to each other. Then I upload the completed post.


----------



## bobbill

AmFlyer said:


> You are probably leaving out the last step in the photo posting process. After the images are selected and uploaded you need to click on the paperclip a second time to insert the image rather than just the link. I always also preview the post to double check that I have the text and images in the right relationship to each other. Then I upload the completed post.


Click the clip a second time. I will do that next post.

I forgot to note that I did not epoxy the wood siding to plastic, opting to fasten with piano wire, for future alterations. Just in case I need to fix etc.








There we go, it works, and thanks. Double thanks, as it helped on one boat site I attend.

Put all the cars away, and when I get back to it, will put up streetcar.


----------



## bobbill

longle said:


> I store my own images and post a direct IMG link in the post.
> 
> Send me your address and I'll mail the ends to you if you want them.


Lonle, will send PM. Merci!


----------



## longle

They went out in the mail today.


----------



## bobbill

Pics show all. Looks rough but not as rough in use. Still, remember it is tinplate/kids...will put up more in fall and do streetcar.


----------

